# Freemotion.....pics p 3



## freemotion (Sep 4, 2011)

I've never done a question list, but I'm game to start!  Here goes....

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? 

 in New England, with all four seasons clearly defined....keeps things interesting!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 4, 2011)

z


----------



## kstaven (Sep 4, 2011)

Can come to our place and work on big vats of cheese. Help is hard to find around here.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 4, 2011)

Oooo, sounds like a vacation plan!  What kinds of cheese do you make?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 4, 2011)

z


----------



## kstaven (Sep 4, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Oooo, sounds like a vacation plan!  What kinds of cheese do you make?


Multiple varietees of cheddar, jack, chevre, munster, feta, mozzarella, paneer, brie, carphilly are the most common we do. We work with both cow and goat milk.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 4, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> do you need any tasters?  I'm good at tasting.......


Seems we never lack for those.  Funny how that works.


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2011)

munster, mozzarella and brie...my 3 favorite cheese    I'll volunteer to help and taste


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm glad I found the journals over here! I like the adaptation someone did to the questions to make them BYH-ish! :bun


----------



## kstaven (Sep 22, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> I'm glad I found the journals over here! I like the adaptation someone did to the questions to make them BYH-ish! :bun


Thank you.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 22, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> munster, mozzarella and brie...my 3 favorite cheese    I'll volunteer to help and taste


No shortage of volunteer tasters. A real shortage of people who want to work.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 22, 2011)

Isn't it always that way.  I always of plenty of people (usually kids) who want to come and "work"  on the farm.  But they just want to do the fun stuff like feed goats and collect eggs.  They never want to clean the barn.  I had one who was real persitant once and I asked her "why should I pay you to come and do the stuff I like to do and do the yucky stuff myself?"  

I really want to learn how to make cheese.  Do I have to buy a lot of stuff to get started or are there some easy ones I can do without much in equipment?


----------



## daisychick (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm so excited to make cheese that I am either going to have to buy some goat milk from someone, or wrangle my friends momma goat and teach her to milk.    My girls won't be producing milk for another 6 months or so.  

From all my reading and learning, there are really easy soft cheeses you can start out with, that don't require any special equipment other than good cheese cloth.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 22, 2011)

Hoeggers sells a cheesemaking starter kit pretty reasonable...I saw, I bought, I made cheese.  The end.


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 22, 2011)

You can make farmer cheese from just goat milk, lemon juice and use a big pot and a colander or strainer. I'm sure it isn't as fancy as some of the other cheeses, but it tastes great!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 22, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hoeggers sells a cheesemaking starter kit pretty reasonable...I saw, I bought, I made cheese.  The end.


Really?!?!?!?  (bringing up a second tab with Hoggers on it) 


OK, I bought the "Cheesemaker's Pantry" kit.  Do I need a specific type of pot (aluminum, stainless steel, etc)?  Can I use frozen milk?  I have lots froze but I can milk Jaz. She hasn't been milked this freshening but her babies are still nursing.

Oh, I bought the soapmakers starter kit too......


----------



## freemotion (Sep 22, 2011)

You need a stainless steel stock pot.  Aluminum is reactive and shouldn't be used (period, imo!) with anything acidic, and cheese is acidic.  You also need to be able to disinfect your pot....I simmer water in mine and stick my skimmer and knife in to disinfect those, too, just before making cheese.

I use my aluminum canner to put water into and place my stainless steel stock pot inside that to warm large quantities of milk.

I've never tried making cheese with frozen milk but others have.  There is a big texture change...the milk gets grainy and often separates, so I'm not sure how it will work out.  For simple cheeses, it is probably fine.  I wouldn't attempt the more complicated cheeses like gouda or cheddar with anything but fresh milk, personally.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 22, 2011)

Goat milk works just fine after being frozen. Cows milk can be an issue.

Don't use aluminum when making cheese.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2011)

I got my stainless steel cheese-making pot at Big Lots, Jodie.  I think I paid 10$ for it.  

Free....You gonna decorate this thing w/ any pictures?


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 23, 2011)

You guys are a bunch of enablers.  I am never going to get my house clean at this rate.  Since y'all got me all excited about cheese then y'all are going to have to be bugged with my stupid questions for awhile.  

Free, I would love to see some pics of your setup.  And the critters of course.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 23, 2011)

A view from within my pasture of one of my vegetable gardens earlier this summer:


----------



## daisychick (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the pics!  The pigs and goats look great!  I love the wooden shelter in the first pig picture, it looks nice a cozy!  

For some reason your journal so far has me thinking of cheese and bacon.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2011)

MMMMMMMmmmmBaconMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## freemotion (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey!  I have a title!  How'd that happen?  WHEN did that happen?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey, I have one, too....wth heck?  Spotmaster?  ROFLMBO


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Freemotion


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 25, 2011)

Beautiful picture.  Can not wait to make cheese........


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holidays


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

